# Exercise and Social Anxiety



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

See the poll


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

In high school I was in excellent shape because I was in sports. We did really awful workouts that killed. It never helped my SA, but I suppose it was nice to be in shape. I liked that my calves seemed firm when I walked and I felt agile. That was nice


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

There is no doubt that exercise helps to boost my mood and relieve some anxiety. Especially high intensity stuff like Kickboxing.


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

Walking to uni always gives me a mood boost and helps keep me awake throughout the day. Though I'm not sure if improved concentration helps or hinders my SA.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

It's more of an indirect benefit for me. When I gain muscle, I look better. When I look better, my self esteem increases. When my self esteem increase, it reduces my SA. Hopefully, it'll get a few girls to like me too, in which case, I think I'd be quite a bit more happy.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Difficult question. I believe exercise itself doesnt really reduce it. I believe the benefits from exercising are helping me to reduce my anxiety. As STK said, I feel better about myself gain self esteem. I also have something which I can value. Take pride in. It helps me expose myself to people in a more none threatening way. 

But exercise itself I dont believe affects me at all


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't exercise, but I want to get back into it. There are a few problems that are preventing that though. 

When I did exercise regularly it only reduced it mildly.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

it helps quite a bit after i'm done, but only for a short while (about an hour or so).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I exercise regularly and it reduces my social anxiety midly

It relieves stress, but it would still be there.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

In my experience, exercise is good for depression, but not for SA.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

I voted other.

I exercise regularly & it does help relieve my anxiety somewhat, but that feeling is fleeting & doesnt last more than an hour tops.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I exercise and it makes my depression feel sometimes better, but my social anxiety is always the same.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

No, I don't exercise regularly, but when I do it reduces my social anxiety mildly


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I exercise but I'm really not that good of an exerciserr... I don't do it for very long at a time because I get bored. It doesn't really do anything for my anxiety.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

It helps alot.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i workout 5 days a week and it doesnt help with the sa but helps with stress and depression i would be alot more depressed if i didnt work out


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I try to exercise every day, running mostly. After about three miles I get that runners high and it is amazing  Exercise drastically reduces my social anxiety, and it makes me feel more comfortable with my body.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Exercise does not affect my social anxiety at all. I'm not sure I understand how it could unless you're playing a sport or working out with a group. However, it does reduce my depression to the point of being nonexistent some days.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I exercise daily, and have pretty much all my life. Swimming, running, or biking usually. It usually helps with my mood, as once I've been running for an hour I can't think of anything other than just wanting to rest. It also helps with my anxiety as it's one of the only times I feel comfortable with others, as silence isn't as awkward as normal. It's a nice simple form of exposure for me. Also keeping fit helps with feeling good about my looks and that I'm sure helps somewhat.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya exercise definitely reduces anxiety


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

I find doing sports alone and with no one watching reduces my anxiety but exercise around others increases it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Helps reduce my SA mildy, depression moderately.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

My situation has changed and my mental state has gotten alot worse in the past year. I actually exercise more now than I have in my life and it doesn't help me at all... I think it's partially because I'm frustrated that I keep getting fatter even though I'm eating healthier and being more active-- but because I experience high levels of stress and anxiety every day, my body just plain hates me. -___-


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Exercise and meditation have been the two biggest things to help me cope with SA on a day to day basis. My Psychiatrist once told me "It's impossible to have a panic attack if you're relaxed" and while it seems like a pretty straight-forward insight, it worked wonders for me.


----------



## 88 Fingers (Jun 12, 2010)

Since the weather in my area has been gradually improving, I've walked down a friendly, low-traffic road close to my house every day for the past month with my miniature poodle. Over that time, the walking has alleviated my social anxiety somewhat. If other people happen to be outside, they'll sometimes walk to my dog and pet her, and I'm able to make small talk while doing so (most of them ask for my dog's name, gender, etc.). At this point, most of the people on that road have already spoken to me at least once now and I'm worried that they won't do this anymore, which basically means that I'll have to think of something different to talk about.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It's like a big paradox for me. When I exercise it decreases my SA significantly. However, practically the only way I can exercise these days is by going to the gym or outside, which gives me incredible amounts of SA. It's also difficult for me to motivate myself to go do it because of SA.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I obsessively exercise everyday. It does nothing to help relieve my anxiety or depression, it's just something that I have to do to not "feel" fat.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It has never made me feel any less anxious as a result of the physical activity itself, but the knowledge that I am improving the look of my body and becoming healthier certainly helps improve my self esteem.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I love exercising as much as the next guy. He hates it as well...

It does help relieve anxiety and channel more positive thoughts though.


----------



## CeBay (Sep 6, 2010)

Other.

I rarely workout, if I do I do it in my room, so there is no anxiety 

I use to go for 6 mile walks in my neighborhood, and I didnt have much anxiety, I just go lazy! :S


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Definitely helps me feel less crappy about myself. It also helps SA the most right when I finish working out because I'm too damned tired to be anxious.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

slight mood/confidence/health boost. Zero affect on Social Anxiety in my experience.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Halcyon Daze said:


> slight mood/confidence/health boost. Zero affect on Social Anxiety in my experience.


same experience here

been exercising more and trying not to flake out, and I feel better when I'm alone..but go out in the world and I still have the same problems


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I used to exercise 5 days a week and was still super anxious.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Halcyon Daze said:


> slight mood/confidence/health boost. Zero affect on Social Anxiety in my experience.


I totally agree.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

I started exercising regularly about 6 weeks ago. 4 times a week, and it is helping somewhat. I do feel less anxious in the few social situations I have to subject myself to and I'm more open to the prospect of new social experiences.

I actually started because I wanted to give up jacking off and needed some kind of replacement. The reason I did that was to see if it would help with SA, so maybe that's the reason.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I found that when I was doing martial arts, there was only a boost in my mood and a lessening of my anxiety for about a half hour after the workout. So to me, it is not very effective.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I excersize regularly although it is the most anti-social excersize imaginable, all done alone in my room. It mainly consists of push ups, stretches and boxing (I have a punchbag). Gaining muscle is always nice and it does feel good.

Like other posters have said though, it simply provides me with a is short lived "high" but it's never made me anymore socially capable. It helps take my mind off things for a while, gives me a bit of pride in my body but that's about it.


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

No, I don't exercise regularly, but when I do it just seems to make it worse.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah i hate that doctor and dietitian crap that "exercise makes everything better" including mental illness and basically every anxiety under the sun, what crap

I do exercise, i used to go to the gym four times a week for two years and my anxiety was as high as ever, but i was on medication to combat it, without the meds i would not have had the guts to get up and drive to the gym, because i hate talking to all the women there with their married affluent lives ack and being weighed like its a BAD thing if u gain like 100 grams

I walk and swim instead or go walking with a close friend or even my mum because i need someone i can be myself with or i go alone after a lot of Benzos

Well done to everyone who can exercise on their own without meds everyday


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I take yoga classes regularly and I plan to start jogging in the spring. The yoga does help with my anxiety in general, although it doesn't get rid of it completely.


----------



## Tom1210 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah i like to go to the gym, it makes me feel better unless its busy there, then i dont like it :?


----------



## faded flowers (Jan 19, 2011)

Working out makes my mind a lot more functional. I believe it makes you feel clear and more motivated. Working out is a god send to me, if i don't go i feel sluggish and tired. Everyone reading this should start working out, just make yourself and eventually you will find it rather therapeutic.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Being in the gym increases my anxiety lmao. 

Apparently exercise causes endorphins to do something (don't have a bloody clue of the science behind it) in some people, which basically gives them a feeling of a high. I'm not affected by endorphins.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Working out makes my anxiety worse ! Go figure :stu


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Only helps mildly with SA, but helps with stress a lot.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Intense, regular exercise significantly reduces my anxiety.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

If exercise helps your anxiety, but you havent been good about doing it regulary and/or fitting it into your schedule, then I highly recommend this stationary cycle.

It allows you to exercise while using a laptop. You could be exercising while surfing SAS!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003JTLJFY?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1

I love mine!


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

temporary help with both anxiety and depression
my xperience


----------

